# Speckled Trout this Spring



## citiboydc (Feb 27, 2006)

I am new to this site and I am seeking advice on where to fish for specks and when this spring. I am seeking shore/surf fishing locations in Md, Va, and NC. Thanks in advance for the advice.


----------



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

Good luck getting any info from speckled trout fishermen.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

aint no specks in VA


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

tisk-tisk


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

citiboydc, you have just asked the one question that no one will ever answer. Spec fishermen are tighter than a rats butt with hemorrhoid cream.
So here’s my idea. When you have the time go scout out some areas like inlets, beaches and creeks (saltwater) and look for grass, points and sandbars along with calm water.
I'm not claiming to be a trout expert but I've caught some nice trout in my non Heaver tackle HO days. Now if I'm not in the surf I'm not having fun.
Chapa


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

try the lesner bridge at night, small jigs and such. 

Willoughby spit holds some specs too, I don't fish there much in the spring, so I don't know.

I typically do better on specs in late summer/fall. 

Also there are good #'s inside the lynnhaven inlet/broad bay/crab creek shore access is not great you would be better w/ a yack/boat


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Speckled trout fishing has been very good the last few years, especially last year, and even I have managed to catch a few. I will not divulge any of the secret spec holes that slipped out at the PSYCO meeting last week, suffice to say that you can catch them anywhere surf meets sand. In Va Beach, Check out Willoughby Spit, Ocean View, Lesner Bridge, Fort Story, the Ocean Front, and Sandbridge. Use a 1/4 to 5/8 ounce jig head (I like the DOA leads) and a Gulp twister tail. MirrOlures work well, too, but the Gulp outcaught for me last year. The key is to work the bait slowly - but try fast if slow doesn't work. When I'm looking for specks from the surf, I look on the OBX. Although there are great holes and sloughs up and down the beach, the most consistant spot is the north side of any of the piers. There is always a hole and almost always speckled trout in it in the fall. Last fall the hole north of Avalon was line shoulder to shoulder with dudes bailing little specks. I hit the hole north of Rodanthe and found bigger fish mixed with pups and even a big striper. The hole north of Frisco was also good. To get the best info on specks and reading the surf, go to the master - Joe Mallat - while he's in town. 

Ric


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

rockhead said:


> try the lesner bridge at night, small jigs and such.
> 
> Willoughby spit holds some specs too, I don't fish there much in the spring, so I don't know.
> 
> ...


Ya hit the nail on the head there rock,,, i will totaly agree these are the best spots for them freckly ones 

also dont for get the all might citation hol ethe hot ditch by the high rise bridge


----------



## 1ragincajun (Jan 24, 2006)

*Specks*

from what ive heard you can catch specs and
flounder on the beach at Little creek amphib
base where i work. I am going to try this spring
and summer. There are two jetties there. Also
the two jetties at the bay entrance to ACU2
and ACU4 have some specs.


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

*yeah there is!!!*

striperswiper- there are plenty of speck in VA, even though nost people catch grey's, there are still plenty of specks


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

jay said:


> striperswiper- there are plenty of speck in VA, even though nost people catch grey's, there are still plenty of specks


He knows theres specks here just dont wanna share the wealth it is ,,,,,,


----------



## citiboydc (Feb 27, 2006)

*Thanks for the info.*

I see speck hole location can be real top secret stuff. I thank you all for the info. so far. 
cbdc


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

citiboydc said:


> I see speck hole location can be real top secret stuff. I thank you all for the info. so far.
> cbdc



dood im surprised with the amount youve gotten already!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

MirrOlure or BWFB?


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

speck holes are hard to find...and some are tight...5 couldn't fish it at the same time...there are places that are bigger...rudee sees some...and i haven't seen a grey since 04...


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

*missing greys*

I thought I was the only one that wasn't catching any greys. I don't know what happened to the excellent numbers we used to get. Overfished or weather/temp related.

For many years I could always count on some pullage from greys if all else failed.

I don't think I have caught a one in at least 2 years.

Walt


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

I got a few last year but nothing like the years before,,,,, and the ones i did catch this past year didnt have no size to them at all ????????


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

The rocks at Rudee Inlet can be very productive, I have had my best luck by the bridge, just try to get it on a slow day or nights with not much boat traffic... easier said than done. A jet ski will shut down a nice bite for good. There are some productive areas in walking distance... i'd suggest packing light and moving around alot. If you are near other speck fisherman... BE QUIET. Pumpkin pepper grubs are a sure bet in the fall, 3" storm shads in croaker and mullet have produced for me as well.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

hey SS... now that ya got a yak we gotta go hunt together this spring buddy


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I'm ready whenever the fish are. I've been dreaming about catchin' specks and doormats from the kayak all winter.


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

I would think the Ocean View Pier would have good numbers of throw backs at night. Not sure when that pattern starts, late spring early summer?

I had lots of fun on the old pier under the homemade lights with them. Better fish for something else for the table...


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

*actually...*

fishbone4_14_74- 
I work up at B.P.S, and I had a gentelmen ask me if we caught specks up here; he did not believe me at all. His buddy said that we do, I even told him some places to catch them


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

jay said:


> fishbone4_14_74-
> I work up at B.P.S, and I had a gentelmen ask me if we caught specks up here; he did not believe me at all. His buddy said that we do, I even told him some places to catch them



oh we also got some nice specks last year i was talking about the greys,,, the numbers on size and fish just wasnt there


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Ive caught plenty of specks behinde the old Duck Inn. I dought you'll be able to get over there now that the contruction has started. 
As for greys the Lesner Bridge was a great place for them until they built the C.C. boat ramp and all that traffic started it all but shut the fishery down there.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

BUT...where are the grey trout...i really want to know...


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

rattler said:


> BUT...where are the grey trout...i really want to know...



In Striper's bellies. We need Menhaden.


----------



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

I'll go for that one Digger. The only grey trout I saw last year were the 5" ones that the bigger flounder regurgitated into the boat. 

I was reading on the Tidalfish board about folks catching striper and flounder with spike grey's in the bellies, and sure enough the next day, I pulled in a pair that had eaten trout for lunch.

Need more baitfish.

THROW THE BIG ONES BACK

Jake Ace


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

*Tip*

 U se a RAPALA broken back minnow and fish between lynnhaven pier and lynnhaven inlet wadin in about waist to chest deep water on a calm day 

there is some nice ones out there


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

Broke Back Fishing?


----------

